# Bellator 79 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 79 takes place in 5 days November 2nd at 6:30 PM Eastern. If you would like to compete against other forum members picking the winners for this card, send me a pm with your choices for the 10 fights before the event starts. Whoever gets the most right will receive 5 million credits, and if you get 10 out of 10 it will be doubled. Can anybody top OHKO if he plays this time again?




> Richard Hale vs. Thiago Santos
> Mike Richman vs. Shahbulat Shamhalaev
> Douglas Lima vs. Jacob Ortiz
> Kyle Baker vs. Ryan Ford
> ...



Picks sent by:

kantowrestler
OHKO
John8204
SmackyBear





> Bellator 79 full results:
> 
> MAIN CARD
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in once again.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up you two, and if more want to get in it they have til the prelims start. The extra zero on the prize credits is going away after this one, hope you still play but it was temporary after we changed the format you know.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Alright I'll bite, I was going to V:bookie this event but only one fight was worthy?


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> Thanks for signing up you two, and if more want to get in it they have til the prelims start. The extra zero on the prize credits is going away after this one, hope you still play but it was temporary after we changed the format you know.


No problem. Definitely will still join, but maybe after a 3 week hiatus. Major exams starting next Monday. Might find the time to get some quick picks though!

I'm surprised so few people are joining this time. There were more last week :confused02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well considering that lack of participation in this pickem that's actually understandable.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Doing quite badly for this card...urgh.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Received these picks...

kantowrestler


> Thiago Santos (wrong)
> Mike Richman (wrong)
> Douglas Lima (right)
> Ryan Ford (right)
> ...


OHKO


> Thiago Santos (wrong)
> Mike Richman (wrong)
> Douglas Lima (right)
> Ryan Ford (right)
> ...


John8204


> 1. Thiago Santos (wrong)
> 2. Mike Richman (wrong)
> 3. Douglas Lima (right)
> 4. Ryan Ford (right)
> ...


SmackyBear


> Thiago Santos (wrong)
> Mike Richman (wrong)
> Douglas Lima (right)
> Ryan Ford (right)
> ...


So as you guys can see your picks are all depressingly similar except for kantowrestler going on out on that Johny Carson limb. Heh, I asked for it too so I'll pay all three the prize money, John8204/OHKO/SmackyBear. Congrats on the 6 out of 9, though that is some good picking and I hope you guys still play when the zero goes away.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Why am I having issues with this pickem again?


----------

